# Territorial Bottle



## Nevadabottles (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey everyone I picked up this Washington territory bottle at the Reno bottle show. Does anyone know anything on it?


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 20, 2015)

The embossing says M. Ryan & Co.    Druggists     Walla Walla W.T.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 20, 2015)

Only found a little info on him. Can't pin down when he started, but in 1896 the Ryan Drug Co. merged with the Pioneer Drug Co. With Mr. Ryan as manager. So I would assume your bottle pre-dates 1896. Any embossing on the bottom ?


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes W T & Co, it has a pontil mark on the bottom. What would a price be for something like this?


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 20, 2015)

Here is the pontil on the bottle.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 21, 2015)

John, it is circa 1885, listed as Scarce by David Bethman and should be valued at $50 up. BTW, I'm pretty sure it's not actually pontiled, perhaps rough on the bottom.            Jim


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 21, 2015)

definitely not pontiled, just some uneven glass.It is really really nice, great bottle for the collection


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey John, this is a good link of you haven't seen it already. http://www.sha.org/bottle.../wtandco_blockhart.pdf


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the help Mitch and yes I have. Spirit Bear showed me it.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello John. And the WT on the bottom is for the whitall tatum glass mnfg co of I believe Ohio, they had a lot of glass factories and made zillions of all types of pharmacy bottles for a very long time, over a hundred forty years, and they are still going.....Andy


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 20, 2015)

If anyone can help me with this question - post me some help.  I have a bottle with the identity of H. E. Co.   Haven't identified it yet.  RED Matthews


----------



## 2find4me (Sep 21, 2015)

That's a nice small druggist. Good pick up!


----------



## westernglassaddict (Sep 25, 2015)

That druggist bottle has to date from 1889 or earlier as Washington became a State in 1889. Was Washington Territory prior to that. DM


----------

